# Anyone grown Super Skunk?



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Aug 29, 2008)

I searched, but couldn't find exactly what I was looking for.  I did read the entry about it in the Big Book of Buds.  That said it was a good yielder and easy to grow.

Any input on difficulty, or anything I should be aware of?  How happy were you with it overall?


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Aug 30, 2008)

Nobody?

Hmmm, maybe I should be the first here to attempt the strain.  I figured someone had grown it, as it has been around quite a long time.


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Aug 31, 2008)

You shouldn't have any problems with her. I never did. She use to be one of my favorite strains. I loved the smell and I eventually backcrossed it with a Skunk #1. I don't grow it anymore though.


----------



## Dankerz (Sep 19, 2008)

superskunk i remember in the very old hightimes books and it looked about 3'-4'tall and had huge colas of dank nuggs hanging off of it.  another great one is Skunk#1 x HinduKush =Skush


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 19, 2008)

*a buddy of mine specializes in skunks, he love super skunk, and is currently crossing it with lemon skunk :aok:*


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Jan 11, 2009)

Okay, I am now at 5 weeks of flowering.  I am wondering when I should stop giving it nutes.  I've been alternating feedings between giving it nutes and then molasses during the flowering stage.  They look nice and healthy.

Anyway, the Big Book Of Buds says that it takes 7-8 weeks for flowering, but Nirvana says 8-10 weeks.  I have a microscope to examine the trichomes, but I am wondering about the nutes.

How long does Nirvana Super Skunk take, on average?  I figure I will stop giving it nutes two weeks before flowering, use molasses until one week left, and then plain water on the last week.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Jan 14, 2009)

Nobody?  This would really help me out.


----------



## 420benny (Jan 15, 2009)

I never grew it but if you can see the trichs, you may be able to figure it out. What do the trichs look like now? I would think that if they are all still clear, it wouldn't hurt to go one more time on nutes. My thinking would be there may be 3 weeks left at that point. Hope that helps. I don't remember reading any journals about that strain.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 15, 2009)

I just harvested a super skunk 3 weeks ago from .nl. Absolutely awesome, I know I had some complaints I pm'd to you a while ago but I am really happy with how it turned out, and have just planted a few more seeds tonight! I wanted 75% amber and it flowered for a full 10-10.5 weeks to get there! Really pungent in the jars, almost a musty smell at first and then the skunk just smacks you in the face.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh yeah, I forgot about that PM.  That was several months ago.  Glad to hear that you made out okay.

Thanks to both of you!


----------

